# 501/508 software upgrade frustration



## cheapergear (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone else frustrated with using the new software upgrade? Maybe I need to read instructions or something, but to me it's counterintuitive and takes me longer to use the new software. Because of the automatice 3 minute extra recording at the end, I can't simply record the following program. That doesn't make any sense to me if this is supposed to be a smarter program. Also, why is the default to record every program with the same name? That cause lots of problems later on. Also, why can't I simply delete a program if there is a conflict, like we used to do? I gotta go in and spend a few minutes to delete programs that overrode because of a conflict. To me, this is not an improvement. I was very happy with the system that I already had in my 501.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

You can change that default 3 minute setting. I too don't like it!


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

the 3 minute extra time was the dumbest thing they ever did. its easy to change.


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

My wife loves it. Seems she watches all the ABC stuff that runs long to try to build audience. Means I can't record mine, but...


----------



## kevinv1964 (Oct 14, 2003)

When they implemented that feature, I lost numerous timers that were back to back because the new software thought they were conflicting due to the the start early/end late times. Why did they make that the default? Why didn't they just give us the ability to use that feature if we wish?

To me, the worst part of the new software is that we've lost the old edit-or-delete screen to resolve conflicts. Now, we have to delete one of the timers instead of having the handy edit feature right there. I used that a lot. Now, I have to use the cumbersome manual timer process to do what I used to be able to do in a few seconds. I have written back and forth to the tech people and asked them to bring back that old screen. I also challenged them to tell me how removing that screen is an improvement. They couldn't deny that I was right but instead just said most people seem to be happy overall with the new software. If others here are like me and wish we had that edit-or-delete option back, we need to let Dish know.

Kevin


----------

